# some beautiful pictures of Dexter :) Lab/GSD



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello- says Dexter here some beautiful pictures i managed to take


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

those are really nice, if he were my dog, I'd be framing the second pic in my house 

handsome pup. I'm so partial to shepherds and shepherd mixes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

oh yes, this pic is my favourite


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

It boggles my mind looking at the pictures of Dexter....he looks so much like Ranger, down to his scruff, ears, and body structure. How big is he?


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

in shoulders- 65cm, he weights about 32kg...
honestly i wish he had about 35kg. 3kg seems nothing but would make a difference.. at least some extra fat to be there when he gets sick ... one day with vomiting or diarrhea and he looks like skeleton to me.. oh, well... maybe he'll get some extra muscles and a bit body fat when he gets older... he's 16months old now... or maybe it's just the way he is  at least i don't have trouble with food control. He's not hungry- he won't eat


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Adorable! He reminds me so much of my favorite shelter dog ever - just a little different in coloring, but looks to be about the same size and has the same goofy personality. I would have adopted him if he weren't dog aggressive. 

More pictures!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

oooh ;/;Luckily mine is dog friendly... well i would even say over-friendly )) he wants to play with everyone, but not everyone wants to play with him hihi  more pictures coming when we get first snow in UK... if we get any snow


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh  and that's him with his favourite girlfriend They used to see each other every day, unfortunately not any more and clearly you can see they miss each other. Every morning we go to the park he's looking for her




















































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200950849604719&set=vb.1570429178&type=3&theater


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Adorable dog and lovely photo's.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice, he is a good looking dog and love to see them romping off leash- its so green and pretty where you are!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

i was happy about my new slippers.... was.... they lasted 3 days 

i think he's just sayin' theres no space for another dog


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

another visit in favourite park and... i have new friend  Lab x GSD found a friend in Greyhound x Border collie (video)

































View attachment 135514


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kc0L9BY2I4


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

dexter and a ball 
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_P8387rjcI
*


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

He is beautiful! Love that face, soooo much GSD in that face and expression.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

oh definitely people see more GSD in him than Labrador (apart from character) When trying to guess they always shoot for GSD x. I guess his daddy has quite strong genes


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love looking at pictures of Dex  He's such a nice looking dog and his personality shines right through.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger is perfect with people coming into the house; he doesn't even bark half the time (we have a lot of people come in and out); however, when I was sleeping one afternoon and my BF (we live together) came into the house at an irregular time he went charging down in full guard mode to see who it was...I've also had him do a pretty terrific guard dog impression when I was walking him in the dark and a guy came out of nowhere walking along. He kept between us and has a pretty forceful bark...I don't think there is any bite behind that bark though lol. 

The only people Ranger has had a problem with coming into the house are, well, black people *facepalm*. I don't know if this actually has to do with them being black or the fact that the only four friends who have come over are all nervous of dogs and maybe he was picking up on that. He's fine now with one of them since he's been over quite a few times, but generally he tries to follow them through the house and smells them A LOT. Someone needs to tell Ranger he's black too.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

hahaha you made my day )) "Someone needs to tell Ranger he's black too."


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

I always wonder for the reason why every time my boyfriend is going to work, Dexter straight away takes his place on a bed  it is really funny thing, because he'd not really dog who loves to sleep on bed (it's too hot for him i guess, he doesn't like to sleep on materials that keep warmth (weirdo ), or will but just for short nap.

he hugs me like this every time no one else is home and falls asleep


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

and we have discovered beautiful and huge park area we didn't realize exists just 30min walk from our place So now i know where are we going every weekend  great place to exercise and dog enjoys it sooo much


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

And here is Dexter in Action cause dogs just wanna have fun


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

freedom!!!!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

wohooo i'm jumping far


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I love his color! Love how he has big patches of brown all over him! Mine has brown highlights on his legs, but it isn't super noticeable especially in pictures.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

love this picture as he looks like a puppy in this one  hihi







in 4 months and 3 days he's going to be 2 years old
Can't believe in 2 months it will be 1 year since he's with us  time flies...

At the moment i am "hunting" for a dog owner my boyfriend met yesterday  
i have to see his dog as my boyfriend said he looks like dexter's twin brother  And i have to see to believe, as crossbreeds usually don't look exactly the same- there are a lot of similarities, but not exactly, unless they'd be from the same litter (then i believe there is possibility). But that one is apparently 4 months older. I can't wait to see this dog and check if it's true or it was my boyfriends perception 

|It reminds me of a story when my boyfriend met a guy who almost cried when saw Dexter as he reminded him sooo much of his dog who sadly passed away after car accident (was the same crossbreed)


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...07777135139968*


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

hey people


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a cutie! How much does he weigh?


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

He's stil about 32-33 kg, we don't expect more as he's not a big fan of food. Eats as much as he needs not more. Good as he keeps his speed he's dog's Usain Bolt LOL


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

so it happened... First "war scars"....

yep... and who did this? love of his life... here's their video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0GSXSNgOOQ

i do not do any fuss about it. It was my fault, i should consider that dog can be totally different being around different people and i knew she was troublemaker in the past... woman who used to walk her for some time was only living there couple of months and was experienced with dogs- that's when i took the video- even though she wasn't too keen on other dogs, she loved dexter and he loved her- they were having fantastic times together, on leash, off leash, no matter...
This time i saw her walked by her owner, and was pretty happy to finally see her dog, as was my dog, but surprise, surprise- with her owner she behaves completely different and is really aggressive and going for it, so "hello" didn't work well. Seeing her so tensed with dog on a lead i should have not approached at all. Looks like she's protective over her owner. Didn't think she got him but was surprised he reacted back- now i know why, just because she hurt him... i was confused maybe, but Dexter didn't expect it coming at all... he looked like- "why you do this? we are friends!"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Poor Dexter! Glad he's ok aside from a couple scratches


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

FINALLY SUMMER IS HERE!!!

in UK you appreciate any sunny day LOL, so we went swimming  this park is Dexter's heaven  even swans decided to let us use their pond today:clap2:
:hail:





















after i just cleaned his little wound with h2o2...


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

surprised


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

great pics


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

i'm this cutest pup in the world


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

almost german shepherd... almost LOL


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

A dog's job is to bark, to get dirty, to give sloppy kisses, to always be there at your feet, in your bed, at your side, in the car, in the park, in your heart.
That's a job of being a dog. A companion, a friend, one that thinks that you and you alone are the center of their universe


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring--it was peace.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

“A person can learn a lot from a dog, even a loopy one like ours. Marley taught me about living each day with unbridled exuberance and joy, about seizing the moment and following your heart. He taught me to appreciate the simple things-a walk in the woods, a fresh snowfall, a nap in a shaft of winter sunlight. And as he grew old and achy, he taught me about optimism in the face of adversity. Mostly, he taught me about friendship and selflessness and, above all else, unwavering loyalty.” 
― John Grogan, Marley and Me: Life and Love With the World's Worst Dog


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

“Petting, scratching, and cuddling a dog could be as soothing to the mind and heart as deep meditation and almost as good for the soul as prayer.” 
― Dean Koontz, False Memory


----------



## deenamathew (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice images. I love the pics of the Dexter.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Man he remind me of Ranger sooo much. How much does he weigh?


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

I grew up to be beautiful adult dog- 2 years, 2 months exactly


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

somebody stop me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Love all the Dexter pics - and sayings/quotes!  There is something about Lab/GSD mix that I think is just perfect :becky:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Such a handsome guy!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Love all the Dexter pics - and sayings/quotes!  There is something about Lab/GSD mix that I think is just perfect :becky:


he is perfect!  ... almost... LOL


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Dex being a big brother 
photo's plus video 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LrFhi_WuD4&list=UUF6y9IKoDp-Xn-ApjqzHTqQ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7LRh5hxE_8&list=UUF6y9IKoDp-Xn-ApjqzHTqQ


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7LRh5hxE_8&list=UUF6y9IKoDp-Xn-ApjqzHTqQ


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

hello everyone


“A person can learn a lot from a dog, even a loopy one like ours. Marley taught me about living each day with unbridled exuberance and joy, about seizing the moment and following your heart. He taught me to appreciate the simple things-a walk in the woods, a fresh snowfall, a nap in a shaft of winter sunlight. And as he grew old and achy, he taught me about optimism in the face of adversity. Mostly, he taught me about friendship and selflessness and, above all else, unwavering loyalty.”


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw! Did you get another dog?


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

No  unfortunately not she's my friends puppy  since they've got her we were trying to make them best buddies as they will spend some days/nights together when we want to visit each other. First day and night together were terrible though. First day running around all the time, puppy hanging on his neck all day if allowed, separated for night as she wouldn't go to sleep, then both whining whole night. Next night was much better though after he stepped up a bit and showed his assertive side so she became calmer and they had open door for night so she slept downstairs with us


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

have not been here for a while changes in Dex's life. Now mum is single and can feed him whatever she wants, so we've added raw to his diet we've moved as well. now Dex finally has a garden! we're happy just 2 of us))


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so handsome! Glad you are both happy and doing well!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

He is as gorgeous as ever! I just love him! 

These are a couple of my fav pics:


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

happy anniversary to Us! 2 years together <3

not overly happy though as he developed some illness and £1000 later we're not too clear on it... waiting for results of lung tests....;/
while doing x-rays vet discovered Spondylosis Deformans in the middle of his spine and is not impressed with 2 years and 10 months old dog to have this kind of changes in back... he suspects he must have had some kind of trauma to the back when younger.... ( he says he's way too young for this... I knew there's something behind him being harsh on puppies when they try to climb on him.... it wasn't like him.... there you go...


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww....poor Dex! Sending him positive, healing vibes!! ((hug))


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you i'm a bit nervous waiting for results.... We've been isolating him from other dogs 3 weeks now... he's going mental and I with him... I hope we don't need any more tests as I hate anaesthetics... he's been whining 24 hours after anaesthesia.... heartbreaking


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello!  Dex is back


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

All hail His Grace, King Dex, First Of His Name, King of Royal Holloway and The First Dog, Lord of Englefield Green and Protector of the Realm.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm glad he's doing well. Welcome back Dex!


----------

